# happy campers xxx



## Moondust (Jul 16, 2019)

hey, we are the quiet but friendly type who love our little home conversion who makes it up EVERY hill we ever took him up to mountain views mainly of Scotland West Highlands so far...but we so want to go mountain high in France and Italy!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,think you will require the services of a boat first,anyway good luck with the adventures.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome..
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 17, 2019)

Hiya.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 17, 2019)

We’ve spent five years visiting all the high mountain ranges we can find in Europe, there’s plenty out there. Welcome...and enjoy!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello Moondust, welcome aboard :wave:


----------

